# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  CONTROLE DE OSMOSE 190L/h

## Pedro Cabrita

Caros

Recentemente comprei um aparelho de Osmose da AquarioPure "Osmoseur Reglable 50 GPD" com 3 estágios Dimm 190l/dia, na Underwater-shop e estou com dificuldade de obter resposta ao funcionamento da torneira de controle e qual o caudal de água correcto a utilizar.

Necessito de ajuda para esta questão, pois até agora não obtive resposta da Underwater.

Obrigado ao Forum

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Pedro, estive a ver a osmose que estás a referir :



Nas osmoses mais frequentes, essa torneira não existe e o fluxo da água é controlado pela torneira da canalização da casa. Assim, leva-me a concluir que provavelmente essa torneira seja para compensar alguma possivel falta de pressão que haja nas canalizações. 

Se for isso, podes abrir essa torneira toda e abrir a torneira de casa, até a um ponto em que a água que sai no esgoto tenha um fluxo normal.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Nos aparelhos de osmose não existe controlo manual de fluxo, o aparelho já vem com uma "válvula" de controle e pressão que mantém a pressão constante, assim se a pressão da rede for de 4Kg/cm2 esta válvula reduz para 2Kg/cm2 assim o fluxo é sempre o mesmo, excepto se a pressão da rede baixar dos 2Kg/cm2. De qualquer maneira penso que nas instruções já vem a dizer que a pressão mínima de funcionamento são os tais 2Kg/cm2.

Outros aparelhos mais avançados que têm uma bomba para aumentar a pressão, já as coisas são diferentes e podemos controlar o fluxo, inclusive aumenta-lo, mas nestes mais simples isso não é possível.

Portanto é só montares o aparelho ligar a uma torneira e o resto acontece, por um lado água boa pelo outro água má. :SbOk:

----------


## Mauro Serra

Carissimos,

Neste caso o aparelho vem mesmo com vem mesmo com uma pequena torneira que regula a agua que vai para o esgoto.

Lamento mas tb nao te consigo ajudar quanto ao funcionamento dessa valvula, talvez alguem do forum tenha uma igual.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite, Pedro

Embora o meu sistema de O.I. não seja igual ao teu tem uma válvula de regulação (torneira) igual á que referes, no tubo de saida para o esgoto, essa válvula tem como finalidade ajustares o grau de pureza que pretendes que a água obtida a partir da tua O.I. tenha. Isto significa que só vais obter a capacidade máxima se optares por ter a a válvula pouco aberta e assim obrigar a maior pressão junto da membrana do ultimo estágio deixando esta passar mais água com menos qualidade, caso optes por abrires a válvula na totalidade  e a pressão da rede da tua casa ser suficiente, vais obter a filtragem máxima mas com o minimo de litros que ela consegue produzir por cada 24 horas, as instruções que acompanham a O.I. devem conter informação neste sentido: máx. 190lt/24hr 0.09 min. 65lt/24hr 0.04 ou coisa parecida. A minha é de 6 estágios e embora as instruções estejam todas molhadas e as folhas coladas ainda se consegue ler qualquer coisa. 
Se a pressão for insuficiente para ela trabalhar tens de comprar a bomba para compensar a pressão de entrada que normalmente é um acessório e vendida em separado, já agora as O.I. só funcionam ente 4 a 6 bar de pressão.
Espero que isto te ajude.

Um abraço

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Boas

eu tenho uma dessas, mas nao sou nenhum expert, apenas faço como me disseram para fazer.

eu abro a torneira de casa toda, depois regulo a torneira (da OI) de forma a que o esgoto corra cerca de 2,5/3 vezes mais que a agua de osmose.

que acham?

nas instruções nao explica nada

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Não é necessário abrirea a torneira de casa toda, visto que chega a uma altura que no esgoto sai sempre a mesma quantidade.

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas,

Helder,
Mas se não abrir a torneira de casa toda, achas que a água atingirá a pressão de 4 bar?
Eu tenho uma osmose de 5 estágios e tenho o mesmo problema do Pedro. A resposta do aparelho nunca foi, nem de longe nem de perto, equivalente ao anunciado pelo fabricante. Se eu regular a torneira do esgoto sai menos água para o mesmo, mas também sai menos água "pura". 
Por vezes mete dó tanto desperdício de água. Tenho pensado seriamente em comprar a tal bomba de que o Joaquim fala. Pode estar aí o problema: A pressão, embora aqui digam que é de 4 bar, pode não o ser.
No caso do Pedro pode passar-se o mesmo.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas

Respondendo á vossa questão de abrir ou não a torneira de casa na totalidade, é assim, a abertura da totalidade da torneira da casa só vai influenciar o caudal ou seja a quantidade de água que esta vai deixar passar, a pressão fornecida pela rede mantém-se sempre, se for 3 bar é 3 bar se for 4 bar é 4 bar e assim sucessivamente, só haveria alguma influencia se o consumo de água fosse superior ao caudal fornecido pela torneira e aí a pressão disponivel seria insuficiente com qualquer abertura da torneira. Espero ter conseguido explicar isto de forma simples e não vos ter baralhado ainda mais. Não confundir pressão com caudal (quantidade de passagem)
As O.I. só consenguem fornecer a litragem que anunciam em condições de laboratório: pressão estável e correcta, água de rede de consumo humano, serviço em qualidade minima, o que quer dizer com a menor filtragem aceitável que o fabricante se propõe oferecer. Se "puxarmos" por elas obetemos em média 40% da capacidade diária anunciada mas com um grau de pureza muito apreciavel na maior parte dos casos. 
Só mais uma coisinha, não se esqueçam de medir a qualidade da água uma vez por ano e substitur a membrana e os filtros se for o caso.

Um abraço

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

No meu caso, eu so necessito de abrir 20 por cento da torneira para aquilo começar a mandar uma boa quantidade de esgoto, mesmo que abra mais a quantidade de esgoto e de água filtrada é sempre a mesma. Provavelmente deve ser porque tenho muita pressão na minha casa.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> No meu caso, eu so necessito de abrir 20 por cento da torneira para aquilo começar a mandar uma boa quantidade de esgoto, mesmo que abra mais a quantidade de esgoto e de água filtrada é sempre a mesma. Provavelmente deve ser porque tenho muita pressão na minha casa.


Ou a membrana já saturada  :Admirado:  quanto tempo tem a O.I.?

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Mas que grande confusão que práqui vai,  :yb624:  

Eu tenho uma osmose igual a essa, comprada na underwater, com torneira de regulação na saída de esgoto e tal como tu, também tive muitas dúvidas quando a comprei, no entanto, fui informado que deveria manter a saída se esgoto com um caudal 3X superior à saída da água filtrada (mas não sabia porque).

Só mais tarde, com um medidor de TDS é que consegui ter uma ideia do efeito dessa válvula. 

Ou seja: 

Com a válvula toda aberta (a sair com muita pressão na mangueira vermelha, esgoto), a água que sai na mangueira branca é =X, e o TDS apresenta zero PPM (partículas por milhão).
Com a válvula completamente fechada (sem sair nada pela mangueira vermelha), a água que sai na mangueira branca é a mesma (=X), e o TDS também apresenta o mesmo valor em PPM
Em todas as regulações intermédias se verifica o mesmo valor de PPM.
A conclusão a que chego é a seguinte:

Essa torneira nem deveria de existir (deveria ser de compensação automática como explica o Carlos Dias, mais a cima), pois estou convencido que se a fechares demasiado, estragas muito mais rapidamente a membrana e se abrires demais, estragas muita água.

É uma questão de regular de forma que saia + ou -3X mais água pelo esgoto, depois apertas o segundo parafuso (que tranca a torneira) e não te preocupas mais com isso, a não ser que tenha muitas variações de pressão na tua casa, aí já tens que andar sempre a regular a torneira para manter saída de esgoto correcta.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Joaquim, para a semana vem o meu tds e nessa altura vou ver como está a membrana.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Comprei há pouco tempo uma osmose 190 l/dia, de 4 estágios na Searshop.
Em conversa com o amigo Fernando Ribeiro, da SEARSHOP,  o mesmo explicou-me que a dita torneira que se encontra na saída de água "suja", deve ser mantida SEMPRE fechada e esporádicamente abri-la durante uns segundos e voltar a fechar.
Mas, em caso de mais duvidas ele melhor que ninguêm saberá explicar o porquê desta situação.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Joaquim, para a semana vem o meu tds e nessa altura vou ver como está a membrana.


 :Olá:  Hélder, Deduzo que a osmose dele seja nova, acabadinha de comprar, por isso a membrana deve estar a 100%.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Comprei há pouco tempo uma osmose 190 l/dia, de 4 estágios na Searshop.
> Em conversa com o amigo Fernando Ribeiro, da SEARSHOP,  o mesmo explicou-me que a dita torneira que se encontra na saída de água "suja", deve ser mantida SEMPRE fechada e esporádicamente abri-la durante uns segundos e voltar a fechar.
> Mas, em caso de mais duvidas ele melhor que ninguêm saberá explicar o porquê desta situação.


Se mantiveres a torneira sempre fechada vais *estragar a membrana*, pois sem modo de escapatória (uma vez que não há saída de água suja), forças toda a porcaria a passar por lá.

Existem outros modelos de osmose, que com a torneira completamente fechada, deixam sair a quantidade correcta de água pelo esgoto. Nesse caso o aparelho já terá válvula de compensação automática, servindo a torneira só para “desentupir os canos” de vez em quando, ou no inicio de cada utilização.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

> Existem outros modelos de osmose, que com a torneira completamente fechada, deixam sair a quantidade correcta de água pelo esgoto. Nesse caso o aparelho já terá válvula de compensação automática, servindo a torneira só para desentupir os canos de vez em quando, ou no inicio de cada utilização.


Foi exactamente esta explicação dada pelo Fernando Ribeiro da SEARSHOP.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

O principio de funcionamento dos aparelhos de osmose não permite que a saida da água má fique fechada.

As coisas passam-se mais ou menos assim, a água é obrigada a passar por uma membra com muito pouca porosidade, como a pressão obriga a água a passar á força retendo as impurezas que saem juntamente com a água que não consegue passar.

Quanto maior for a pressão mais água passa pela membrana, mas se não houver uma saída de água má a membra vai ficar colmatada (entupida ) e depressa fica estragada.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

> Ou a membrana já saturada  quanto tempo tem a O.I.?


Joaquim, já recebi o TDS e tenho a membrana boa. Entram 210 ppm e sai 1 ppm.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Joaquim, já recebi o TDS e tenho a membrana boa. Entram 210 ppm e sai 1 ppm.


Olá, Hélder

Sendo assim nada a dizer, está em ordem.

Um abraço

----------


## vasco.gomes

Alguem sabe onde se pode arranjar esse flow restrictor ou torneira para ajustar a agua de esgoto?

Ou algum outro método para aumentar a eficiencia de uma uma unidade RO/DI?
algo que dê para um racio 2:1 ja era perfeito.
Sei que existem uns flow restrictor proprio apra esse efeito....

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Alguem sabe onde se pode arranjar esse flow restrictor ou torneira para ajustar a agua de esgoto?
> 
> Ou algum outro método para aumentar a eficiencia de uma uma unidade RO/DI?
> algo que dê para um racio 2:1 ja era perfeito.
> Sei que existem uns flow restrictor proprio apra esse efeito....



 :Olá:  Vasco

Liga para este contacto aqui em Santo André e refere o sistema que tens (osmose)...são especialistas nestes sistemas...não só para unidades domésticas,como industriais...põe as dúvidas e necessidades que tens...tel:967126232...Sr. Lino
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Vasco
> 
> Liga para este contacto aqui em Santo André e refere o sistema que tens (osmose)...são especialistas nestes sistemas...não só caseiros,como industriais...põe as dúvidas e necessidades que tens...tel:967126232...Sr. Lino
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Obrigado pelo contacto.
O sistema que tenho é um Aquili que ta na Aquaristic. Foi bastante barato... mas tem unidade DI para alem de RO.
No entanto acho que se perde quantidades enormes de agua que vão para o esgoto que não me agrada nada. Se tivesses um rácio a rondar os 2:1 ficava perfeito em vez dos 3:1 ou 4:1.


http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/s...chparam/aquili

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Obrigado pelo contacto.
> O sistema que tenho é um Aquili que ta na Aquaristic. Foi bastante barato... mas tem unidade DI para alem de RO.
> No entanto acho que se perde quantidades enormes de agua que vão para o esgoto que não me agrada nada. Se tivesses um rácio a rondar os 2:1 ficava perfeito em vez dos 3:1 ou 4:1.
> 
> 
> aquaristic.net - Aquili Umkehrosmoseanlage RO Classic NPS


 :Olá:  Vasco

O rácio dessa unidade,por mais voltas que lhe dês,è sempre de 3:1
A minha unidade 190 (Seahorseshop),tem a dita torneira e não consigo melhor que isso...agora nunca usei,nem sabia existir um "Flow Restrictor" para essas unidades...razão porque te dei o contacto...ele melhor que ninguém te dará respostas.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Vasco
> 
> O rácio dessa unidade,por mais voltas que lhe dês,è sempre de 3:1
> A minha unidade 190 (Seahorseshop),tem a dita torneira e não consigo melhor que isso...agora nunca usei,nem sabia existir um "Flow Restrictor" para o efeito...razão porque te dei o contacto...ele melhor que ninguém te dará respostas.
> Fica bem
> 
> Jorge Neves


 :Olá: 

É 3:1? Isso ja é porreiro porque na folha de instruções deste Aquili vinha 4:1  :Icon Cry: 
E 3:1 já é bastante razoável  :Vitoria: 

Eu liguei para o contacto ele disse para usar uma torneira daquelas próprias para tubos de pressão, mas é preciso ter cuidado para não cortar demais e consequentemente danificar a membrana, no entanto ele não vendia essa peça.

Sabes onde se pode comprar (Seahorseshop)?

O flowrestrictor se vires bem a unidade ja trás um á saida. Existem outros há vendas em sites mas o funcionamento é igual ao da torneira e a torneira á mais regulavel. Um flowrestrictor so deixa passar xpto ml. E colocar 2 flow restrictors seguidos não é grande ideia. Pode-se é usar um flow-restrictor mais restritivo.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> É 3:1? Isso ja é porreiro porque na folha de instruções deste Aquili vinha 4:1 
> E 3:1 já é bastante razoável 
> 
> 
> Sabes onde se pode comprar (Seahorseshop)?


Vasco

Manda um mail à "Seahorseshop",o amigo Ribeiro provávelmente te ajudará,através das encomendas especiais.
E tens razão...a minha unidade já trás restrictor...fazia dele uma válvula de duas vias  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620: 
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Vasco
> 
> Manda um mail à "Seahorseshop",o amigo Ribeiro provávelmente te ajudará,através das encomendas especiais.
> E tens razão...a minha unidade já trás restrictor...fazia dele uma válvula de duas vias 
> Fica bem
> 
> Jorge Neves


Viva, ja tenho essa peça. Comprei na Seahorshop.
Passei de um ratio de 1:3 para 1:1.7 pelas contas iniciais que fiz.
A pecinha que me enviaram é muito boa. Muito segura e de metal.

----------


## António P Sousa

Boa noite Vasco.

Estou interessado em comprar uma osmose igual á tua.
Estas satisfeito com ela?

Cumps.
António Sousa

----------

